# Power Max 1028LE Axle Diameter



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone know the axle diameter and length of axle that sticks out past the transmission case/flange ? I want to try swapping Ariens Wheels/Tires onto Big Red. Hope it doesn't reject the Ariens transplant! The Ariens is 1" diameter, and the axle stub is about 6".

My Toro is at my Lake Home and I was wondering if my Ariens tires would fit and provide me some more traction on the ice. They are both Xtrac, but the Ariens have less wear. Trying to avoid spending the suggested $90 for chains. Ouch. That's a bit more than 1/3 what I paid for the Power Max - but I practically stole that !


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

What would the cost be for a new set of tires to fit your rims?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

About $70 but I am not sure if I will gain anything by increase thread. Swapping on tires with more thread will answer that question for free.


----------

